# 连+verb+也不+verb



## luis.sep

Hello,

I've just run into this expression I don't remember having studied:      他好像*连努力也不努力*将放弃了
I guess the translation is something like "He seemed to have given up without a fight", but I'm curious about the construction 连 V 也不 V.
What verbs are usually used with it?

Gracias


----------



## kittyprincess

Hello! This expression means "you should do the action V at least" :"v”is an action which sb should have done ,but in fact the person(sb) has not done,usually it's easy to finish this action,so it seems a little strange that this action has not been done.

For example,we can say：

1.他连动也不动一下。（he should have moved at least)
2.你连想也想一下。（you should have a thought at least)
3.你连看也不看一下。（you should look at it at least)
4.她连努力也不努力一下。（you should try it at least)

and your sentence should be"他好像连努力也不努力就放弃了“here we should use"就”instead of "将“, a adverb,which emphasizes that it's not resonable.

Is it a little clear now?
It's my first time to answer the questions here^_^


----------



## luis.sep

谢谢啦，这样很清楚 ：）


----------



## mayingdts

to *kittyprincess* . I dont think that this sentence should be "sb. should do sth.". There isn't any suggestion. It's only an emphase en the verbs. So, 他连动也不动一下 should be "He doesn't even move! " or "He doesn't move at all"


----------



## Lucia_zwl

1. correction: 他好像*连努力也不努力就*放弃了
2. translation: Your translation is great. "连 V 也不 V" means "didn't even do" or simply "without".

e.g. 他连看也不看就走了。 He left without a glance.

ps：we also say (连) V 都不 V. You can omit 连 in both occasions.


----------



## kittyprincess

it's true,"sb should do sth"is a suggestion. but I don't think "should have done sth"is a suggestion, and I also think "He doesn't even move“=”He should have moved at least".


----------



## Lucia_zwl

kittyprincess said:


> and I also think "He doesn't even move“=”He should have moved at least".



I couldn't agree with you on this.

1. "don't/doesn't even do" is a present tense. "should have done" talks about the past.
2."should have done" refers to an unfulfilled obligation, or a duty you should do in the past. You may know, "if you do that, it will be better" refers to the future; while "should have done" refers to the past, "if you have done that, it would have been better."

"连 V 也不 V (就V*)" decribes an action (V*) happened in the past, emphasizing another action (V) someone didn't do. It sounds like the speaker is complaining about someone didn't do (V). So I would paraphrase it as "should have done", but when translating, I still prefer "didn't even do" or "without".


----------



## mayingdts

to *kittyprincess* :  "should have done" is a blame, yes?


----------



## kittyprincess

yes,it's a blame^_^


----------



## kittyprincess

yeah,actually,"should have done"is the subtext of"didn't even do".But I think the OP just want to understand the phrase,not to translate it anyway- - however,our answers combineds seem to be perfect.By the way,your english is so good!


----------



## luis.sep

你们又把中文的问题变成英文的问题。这就是没人尊敬中国文化的主因。


----------



## SuperXW

luis.sep said:


> 你们又把中文的问题变成英文的问题。Yes, sorry for that.
> 这就是没人尊敬中国文化...No,
> 的主因。 and no.


----------



## mayingdts




----------

